# Matt Thorton Seminar



## Rich Parsons (Jul 28, 2005)

Come train with one of the best coaches in the Martial Arts! Matt Thornton is a Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Black Belt, founder of the Straight Blast Gym and World Class Mixed Martial arts and Submission Grappling Coach. Join us for a weekend of fun, functional, and alive training.

September 3rd & 4th, 2005
Topics to be covered:
Saturday
Functional Jeet Kune Do
Stand up
Fighting in the clinch

Sunday
Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu with and without the gi.
Open forum Q & A.
This seminar is open to all ages, styles and all skill levels.

Time: 10:00am to 4:00pm

Cost: $120 dollars for the weekend
$70 dollars for one day

Location: 
Wolverine Martial Arts 
1550 Davison Rd
Flint MI, 48506
(810)241-0645
www.wolverinemartialarts.com

Contact Marvin for more information.



If anyone needs a place to stay for this seminar, just let me know.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey Rich,

I will see if I can make it for this one! Probably only for a day
but I would love to come and train with Matt and of course
see my good friends!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## kenny300 (Aug 6, 2005)

Hello, can anyone tell me more about the seminar or the instructor?


----------



## bunyip (Aug 7, 2005)

I've been to one of Matt's seminar's before.  He's a great instructor.  The seminar's definitely worth the price.


----------



## Marvin (Aug 7, 2005)

kenny300 said:
			
		

> Hello, can anyone tell me more about the seminar or the instructor?


Hi Kenny, the seminar is going to be on sat and sun and we will "probably" be going over basic drills and attacks for stand up clinch and ground. With some Q and A on Sunday if time permits.
As to the instructor, Matt is a very down to earth no b.s. guy. Check out the SBGi website if you want greater details. www.straightblastgym.com
Hope that helped?
Marvin


----------



## cashwo (Aug 8, 2005)

I'll be there!!!


----------



## Marvin (Aug 29, 2005)

Less than a week away!
Hope to meet some new friends
Marvin


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 4, 2005)

*Hey Marvin,*

*Sorry I could not make it! How was the seminar?*
*Was Matt's teaching skills as good as his reputation!*
*Could you give us all a review! Thanks!*

*Brian R. VanCise*


----------



## Marvin (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Brian,
The seminar went great! 
On Saturday we worked SBG stand up 101 & 201 w/ a little clinch thrown in for good measure.
On Sunday we worked guard surfing drills and cross-side top. 
Matt is a great coach, all of our games have improved just this weekend because of the training methods and philosophy.
Marvin
P.S. A big thanks to Ian K! I couldn't have done the seminar without him.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is a little piece Matt did about the seminar
http://www.straightblastgym.com/promotions.htm


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 14, 2005)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Here is a little piece Matt did about the seminar
> http://www.straightblastgym.com/promotions.htm




Very Cool and Congrats!


----------

